# Old bridgestone kabuki submariner 12



## TOPTUBALLS (Jun 1, 2006)

Got this bike for $25.00 looks like new any info on it would be appreciated e.g. when they made them ,cost new,good or bad beginner road bike?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Here's a little info*

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/japan.html#kabuki

I think Bridgestone used the Kabuki name for a few years in the late 70's.


----------



## TOPTUBALLS (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks ! Thats pretty helpful stuff I was wondering how to adjust the seat !! makes sense I would finde it here in California!!


----------



## kayakado (Aug 23, 2004)

Actually they used the Kabuki name in the early to mid-70's. I have a precursor to it. I bought it in 1968 and still ride it, although it is heavy as hell. Here is the info on mine maybe it will help with yours.

C. Ioth
I have one I have been riding for over 35 years. I only recently purchased a new bike (AL w/ carbon forks) but the Itoh is comparable in comfort. Here is the description of my bike and some of the feedback I got on it from another vintage bike forum when I asked if it was worth restoring. The frame has some rust and that is why I had decided a second road bike would be a reasonable investment as a back up. As I am getting older, I wanted a light bike that was easy to throw into the car. The Itoh is HEAVY, in a collision with a truck it would probably come out the winner. I've only replaced the seat, rear wheel, brake pads, handlebar tape, cables, tires, tubes and rear wheel over 38 years. All its other parts are original including chain etc. I wish I knew how many miles I've ridden it. I used to commute on it at one time, but it did stand unused except for vacations for many years.

My bike:
Purchased new in 1968 or 69 for wholesale price of $150, lugged steel frame, 27 1/8 rims, RD: Suntour VGT, FD: Suntour, Crank: SR Maxi Cotterless, Dura Ace Centerpull brakes, Cassette 14-38, chainring 40-50, brooks style leather seat (Trico?), Chromed forks, Chromed fittings at bottom of headset, no fenders. Serial #110626 (This was before they made the kabuki models)

The Feedback on the bike:
While low-end Itoh could be found in department stores, they produced a full range, including some very nice models with double butted, CrMo framesets and top line Japanese components. Your bicycle sounds like the 271/273-HSP, which was 3rd in a line-up of 6 models in the early 1970s. A lower mid-range model, the frame on this model was single-butted, high tensile steel. So it is slightly better than your typical bike boom frame, as are the components. You don't give details on the wheels, but my specs indicate aluminum rims, and large flange, alloy, QR hubs. This, plus the Maxi and VGT were certainly superior to what you were getting on the popular Peugeot U08 and Raleigh Grand Prix at the time. It's not a "crummy" bicycle and definitely better than the typical bike boom fare.


----------

